# Presenting PreCT, or YACT (Yet Another Cube Timer)



## spdqbr (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have finally managed to learn enough HTML, CSS, and JavaScript to cobble together a cube timer for the Palm Pre. It is not currently available through the app store or through Preware, but I hope to change that soon.

I have attached the package here along with installation instructions. It also runs just fine on the emulator, available for free from Palm.

Let is also be known that I really am not good with HTML, so if anyone wanted to make any suggestions on how to improve the look I would certainly welcome them.

Enjoy!

Edit:
Removed out of date attachment. See post below for download location.


----------



## jfly (Dec 7, 2009)

First off, I love the name!
I had to see this in action, so I just installed the emulator. PreCT looks very pretty. I wish I had a Palm Pre so I could really try it out. I think the timer start/stop triggers should just be the whole screen. That way, you can remove the buttons (and make the timer huge). Also, it seems like the timer isn't stopping until I release the screen, would it be possible to have it stop the second I click down? This may just be because I'm using an emulator. Also: don't bother with the cct xml files. They grow huge, and are going to be obsolete someday (hopefully soon). And I don't think scramble length is a huge deal either. It would be nicer to be able to delete accidental times instead.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 7, 2009)

j-fly said:


> First off, I love the name!
> I had to see this in action, so I just installed the emulator. PreCT looks very pretty. I wish I had a Palm Pre so I could really try it out. I think the timer start/stop triggers should just be the whole screen. That way, you can remove the buttons (and make the timer huge). Also, it seems like the timer isn't stopping until I release the screen, would it be possible to have it stop the second I click down? This may just be because I'm using an emulator. Also: don't bother with the cct xml files. They grow huge, and are going to be obsolete someday (hopefully soon). And I don't think scramble length is a huge deal either. It would be nicer to be able to delete accidental times instead.


There is a timer on the Iphone that has entire screen controls. It is really annoying because all you have to do is brush it with your sleeve and it stops. Buttons are better.


----------



## jfly (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't own an iphone or a palm pre, so I can't speak from experience, but does clothing really activate the iphone's touch screen? Do the phones detect pressure? Then maybe there could be a certain degree of pressure before the timer stops.

Also, what iphone timer are you speaking of? The only one I know of is on rubetimer.com. Boy, I wish we had a subforum for software.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 7, 2009)

Sandbest said:


> The iPhone (almost, see text after this sentence) only reacts on your finger. (But their is a funny topic (which I started) in a Dutch Apple Podcast, about things (other than body parts) you can control an iPhone with.)


Then how did I end up stopping the timer over and over by not touching with my finger?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 7, 2009)

The iPhone touchscreen works off conductance. A metal object you hold in your hand touching the screen will (most likely) work. Try like a butter knife or something. I don't have an iPhone so I can't sit there and test everything that would or would not work.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Sandbest said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone (almost, see text after this sentence) only reacts on your finger. (But their is a funny topic (which I started) in a Dutch Apple Podcast, about things (other than body parts) you can control an iPhone with.)
> ...



My guess is that you didn't. You probably stopped it with your wrist or something and didn't notice, or it was a glitch in the program.

Daniel: Wish I had a Pre so I could try it out. I'm sure it's awesome though.


----------



## spdqbr (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to dig up old threads...

First and foremost, thanks for the comments everyone! I'll definitely be working the suggestions into future releases.

Second, there's been an update. I finally got permission the appropriate permissions to submit the PreCT to Palm's app catalog (Corporate America is weird).

I've also included the undo feature a few people mentioned.

Last, but not least, there is now a Google code repository for PreCT where I will be keeping the most up to date versions. (Hence the removal of the attached file in the first post.) I'll update when / if it gets accepted to the app store!


----------

